# Seitenverkehrt



## sept (22. Juli 2002)

hi 
ich hab vor kurzem gehört dass man bei nem bmx das Kettenblatt und den Zahnkranz auch auf die linke seite machen kann  damit wenn man rechts grinded(keine ahnung obs so geschrieben wird)
und da wollt ich jetzt fragen ob sowas auch bei 26er möglich ist


----------



## Reini (22. Juli 2002)

JA
theoretische schon...
du brauchst aber einen Rahmen der hinten BMX Ausfallende hat...

Und wenn du dann Scheibe fährst brauchst du auch auf der anderen Seite Scheibenaufnahme.....

Also auf Deutsc den Rahmen musst du dir Customschweißen lassen:
Richi
Devil (wird da aber sicher teurer....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chriz (22. Juli 2002)

aber dann müsste man den freilauf auch umdrehen können, weil ansonsten gehts nur noch rückwärts


----------



## tingeltangeltill (22. Juli 2002)

ist doch schon umgedreht!


----------



## sept (22. Juli 2002)

ne andere möglichkeit gibt es nich als nen neuer rahmen oder weil beim bmx das irgendwie mit ner spezielen nabe funktionieren soll


----------



## tingeltangeltill (22. Juli 2002)

ne, entweder bmx ausfallende oder nen custom rahmen.....


----------



## sept (22. Juli 2002)

hm na gut thanx aber dann lass ichs lieber


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2002)

was Chriz gesagt hat stimmt schon!
Wenn du dein Laufrad umdrehst, die kassette also links is und du dann nach vorn trittst is ja leerlauf. also muss der Freilauf andersrum funktionieren. soviel ich weiss  gibt es nunmal keine MTB HR Nabe bei der der Freilauf beim nach links drehen greift. Also is das nich möglich beim 26".  

Noch was: wieso links das Kettenblatt und freilaufritzel montieren damit man rechts grinden kann?? das macht kein Sinn. Damit man links grinden kann (auf dem kettenblatt) ! So rum stimmts

Is mir aber neu dass es Freilaufritzel für BMX gibt die nach links greifen. 


Chris


----------



## Reini (22. Juli 2002)

> soviel ich weiss  gibt es nunmal keine MTB HR Nabe bei der der Freilauf beim nach links drehen greift. Also is das nich möglich beim 26".



Is ja egal weil wenn du hinten eine SingleSpeednabe fährst und den passenden Freilauf eben von einem BMX und mit BMX ausfallenden is das kettenspannen auch kein problem


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2002)

jo man bräucht halt trotzdem son freilaufritzel welches andersrum greift. 
Was soll das beim 26" auch bringen wenn alles seitenverkehrt is.. beim BMX bringts ja auch nix. wenn man auf der linken seite grinden will soll man sich halt pegs dranmachen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. Juli 2002)

Also bem BMX gibts freiläufe die andersrum greifen, nen Kumpel fährt auch kette links. es gibt BMX naben die haben auf beiden seiten nen gewinde fürs ritzel.

Anem Monty mit Freilauf vorn sollts sogar klappen. man braucht ebend nur son umgedrehten freilauf oder verwechsel ich was und die bmx freiläufe passen garnix ans monty?

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2002)

Da gibts vielleicht versch. große Gewinde, untersch. Breite bei den dingern usw. .. aber die meisten bmx dinger passen ans monty. n freund hat sich die dinger fürs trialbike immer in nem bmx shop gekauft. des warn von shimano

ich schreib mir hier die Finger wund.. was is des eigentlich fürn blödes Thema hier?  Was solln das bringen beim MTB oder beim 20" wenns seitenverkehrt is?


----------



## moth (22. Juli 2002)

also datt müsste eigentlich gehen! es gibt ja auch singlespeed naben mit rechts und links aufnahmen für freiläufe (zb surly, g&s)
und nen rahmen mit bmx ausfallenden brauchst du nich unbedingt:
1. es kann sein, dass du mit der kombination deiner kettenstrebenlänge und ritzelgrößen eine kette ohne kettenspanner fahren kannst! ist unwahrscheinlich, aber es kann schon vorkommen dass die kette auch so straff ist, bei schrägen ausfallenden kannst du das laufrad sogar ohne große probleme rausnehmen!
2. du könntest dir nen kettenspanner basteln (für die kettenstrebe, mit feder am besten) oder einen wie den amazing nehmen, den so nah wie möglich ans kettenblatt machst und so die kette spannst!

MFG moth


----------



## ChrisKing (22. Juli 2002)

dann is des gewinde auf der linken seite der surly nabe also so dass man praktisch das alte ritzel /(greift nach rechts) verwenden kann? Sprich man brauch kein neues ritzel wo der Freilauf andersrum greift?


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juli 2002)

kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen irgendwie! 

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Juli 2002)

is des kompliziert  wenn man des ritzel auf der rechten seite montiert dann muss man es rechts rum auf die nabe draufdrehen.  Wenn man dann des gleiche ritzel links fahren will, muss man es in die andere Richtung draufdrehen.


----------



## Reini (23. Juli 2002)

@sept ich kann mir vorstellen das es was bringt wenn man beim sidehop nach rechts die gute seite hat...

aber wenn ich sowieso bmx ausfallende habe fahr ich doch singlespeed und durch die BMX Ausfallenden kann ich die Kette sowieso spannen also nix was auf der seite rausschaut.....

was bringt das dann ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juli 2002)

Ich frag mich dann welches Schaltwerk es für links gibt...

Ronny


----------



## Reini (23. Juli 2002)

@ronny
daran hab ich nocht gar nicht gedacht.....

OT: was zahlst du in  insgesamt für die rs7.... 
hast du diese pro trials oder die normale rs7... ?


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juli 2002)

Na die Pro Trials, die andere is doch unsinn...

hm was zahl ich, viel! 
Weißgarnich so genau 250Euro inkl. Versand oderso?

Ronny


----------



## Reini (23. Juli 2002)

so viel.....hm ich glaub da überleg ich es mir noch genauer....


----------



## sept (23. Juli 2002)

also ich bin auf den gedanken gekommen da ich sidehop leider nur nach rechts kann und bir dewegen schon einige schaltwerke und schalt augen zerdeppert hab
@biketrialer doch alles anch links damit man rechts grinden kann denn falls man rechts grinded und aufs ritzel kommt oder so iss das nich gut so zumindest hab ichs erklärt bekommen
@gonzo stimmt das kann gar nich gehen wegen der ganschaltung daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht


----------



## Reini (23. Juli 2002)

dann fahrst du halt single speed... wo is da das problem ?


----------



## sept (23. Juli 2002)

sorry aber jetzt kommt ne richtig dumme frage wie meinst du das mit single speed?
meinst du einfach nur eine übersetzung und gangschaltung ab oder wie?


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Juli 2002)

*LOL* wenn man Singlespeed fährt, hat man keine Gangschaltung und somit brauch mann die Kette auch nicht links!

Ronny


----------



## Reini (23. Juli 2002)

*zustimmendnicke*


----------



## sept (24. Juli 2002)

hm ok sorry aber wußt ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikemax (24. Juli 2002)

also, ich hätte den ganzen murcks gerne links, einfach nur zum auffallen 

aller dings sind die single speed naben für 1 ritzel links und 1 ritzel rchts so konzipiert, dass man das laufrad einfach umdreht, wenn man ne andere übersetzung hat, somit geht des net, weil die dann genauso dreht.... (versteht des jetz irgendeiner?!?)


----------



## Reini (24. Juli 2002)

Ja eigentlich schon aber wie machen das dann die BMX Fahrer ???

Weil wie sept ja sagt (und ich selber schon gesehen) gibts das ja...


----------



## moth (24. Juli 2002)

also ich kenn hier ne bmxer der den kram links fährt! er hat ne nabe die auf beiden seiten gewinde hat. habe aber keine ahnung ob der freilauf speziell für links ist! die kurbel ist halt einfach umgedreht... oder moment... glaube sogar dass die kurbel auf beiden seiten gewinde und nippel hat...  (3-teilige bmx-kurbel)
aber is ja woscht, beim mtb müsste man die kurbeln halt vertauschen.

MFG moth


----------



## moth (24. Juli 2002)

so, hab mich grad schlau gemacht! ...jaja, sogar ICH kann das   


hier... http://www.bmxer.de/shop2002/d__ACS_Ritzel_fur_Left_Side_Srive1168.htm
...is nen ritzel "nur für left-drive-naben"! das dürfte alle unklarheiten beseitigen oder?

MFG moth


----------



## bikemax (28. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von moth _
> *also ich kenn hier ne bmxer der den kram links fährt! er hat ne nabe die auf beiden seiten gewinde hat. habe aber keine ahnung ob der freilauf speziell für links ist! die kurbel ist halt einfach umgedreht... oder moment... glaube sogar dass die kurbel auf beiden seiten gewinde und nippel hat...  (3-teilige bmx-kurbel)
> aber is ja woscht, beim mtb müsste man die kurbeln halt vertauschen.
> 
> MFG moth *



da muss man der sache ja nur noch die krone aufsetzen und auf beiden seiten ne kette fahren!!! da tritt ma garantiert net mehr ins lehre.... *träum*


----------



## moth (28. Juli 2002)

...un wenn eine kette reißt hat man noch ne andere gell!


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Juli 2002)

Aber stimmt schon ich weiß nur nich obs geht wegen fertigungstoleranzen. habsch auchschon leute gesagt wieso fährst am bmx nich rechts und links ne kette...

wenn ein freilauf durchrutscht hatman nochnen anderen 

Ronny


----------



## MR FREERIDE (11. August 2002)

Das Leftsidedrive Ritzel passt aber nur auf ne leftsidedrivenabe weil das gewinde fürs ritzel ja auch umgedreht sein muss.



> 16T, nur mit Leftsidedrivenaben verwendbar. Cro-Mo Stahl.


----------



## billi (11. August 2002)

ich hab ma son bmx katalog gehabt 

also man muss spezielle naben für links kaufen und ich glaub die kurbeln muss man auch für links kaufen, weis aber net mehr so genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

